# Elektroblock EBL 105-3



## icer

Hello

Do any other members have an Elektroblock EBL 105-3 ??

Ian


----------



## zoro

Hi Icer
While my van is not fitted with he same model there maybe some similarities in my model (101) that may help you. 
What is your reason for asking?

Steve F


----------



## icer

hi Steve

I am not sure if the batteries are being charged whilst on mains hook up!

I have a downloaded manual in english that I obtained from Hymer but it isn't quite correct for my model which is a E650 The elektroblock's covered are 99 & 100

To be honest I did not pay particular attention untill preparing for our recent trip to the highlands. We have 2 75w solar panels and 2 80AH leisure gel batteries and have coped well in the past. I suppose I was paying more attention this time as not too much sunlight about. I understand that the meter on the panel over the door should show real time usage? To this end I pulled the fuse on the elektroblock for the solar charger and the meter went to neutral.
I am thinking that if it was on mains hook up it should not have, as I would have thought the mains should be charging as well!
I have requested a wiring diagram and english manual from Schaudt about 5 days ago but have heard nothing.
I think the charger did work when we bought it I seem to remember a slight hum coming from it. As I said we recently wild camped for a week in the north of Scotland but I suppose there was no problem as we travelled every day and therefore replenished the drain and the solar panels topped it up as well.
We are however off to the christmas markets in Germany end of Nov/begining of December and will be static for some period of time, so would like to sort this problem out, if indeed there is one.

How can one check if the charger is functioning? There is good charge on both meters. batt 1 is from memory 12.5v or a bit higher batt 2 shows 13.5~14 we have been back 1 week now.

ian


----------



## JockandRita

icer said:


> hi Steve
> 
> I am not sure if the batteries are being charged whilst on mains hook up!
> 
> I have a downloaded manual in english that I obtained from Hymer but it isn't quite correct for my model which is a E650 The elektroblock's covered are 99 & 100
> 
> To be honest I did not pay particular attention untill preparing for our recent trip to the highlands. We have 2 75w Solar Panels and 2 80AH leisure gel batteries and have coped well in the past. I suppose I was paying more attention this time as not too much sunlight about. I understand that the meter on the panel over the door should show real time usage? To this end I pulled the fuse on the elektroblock for the solar charger and the meter went to neutral.
> I am thinking that if it was on mains hook up it should not have, as I would have thought the mains should be charging as well!
> I have requested a wiring diagram and english manual from Schaudt about 5 days ago but have heard nothing.
> I think the charger did work when we bought it I seem to remember a slight hum coming from it. As I said we recently wild camped for a week in the north of Scotland but I suppose there was no problem as we travelled every day and therefore replenished the drain and the Solar Panels topped it up as well.
> We are however off to the christmas markets in Germany end of Nov/begining of December and will be static for some period of time, so would like to sort this problem out, if indeed there is one.
> 
> How can one check if the charger is functioning? There is good charge on both meters. batt 1 is from memory 12.5v or a bit higher batt 2 shows 13.5~14 we have been back 1 week now.
> 
> ian


Hi Ian,

Our MH is a E690, (same front end layout), but as to the model number of the Electroblok, I can't say right now. You are right about the "hum" from the charger when it is working.
I suffered a blown internal fuse just inside the charger, where the mains cable comes in to the unit. Someone else on here with a Burstner suffered from dry solder joints in their charger.

When the charger is working and the batteries are taking a charge, the Batt 2 meter reads in excess of 14 volts, and the Batt 1 meter reads around 12.5 - 13 volts. 
Pulling the fuse for the solar panel regulator shouldn't affect the mains charging. Is the change over switch at the base of the charger, on the right setting for Gel Batteries. You may need to lie down, face up, in order to see it, depending where your charger is of course. Ours is in a cabinet next to the passenger's seat.

Hope that this may be of help. If not, I'll just fetch my hat and coat. :lol:

Jock.


----------



## icer

jock

pulled the unit today, opened it up and Yessss the fuse had blown, setting is correct for the gel batteries.
Incidently Schaudt did reply to my e mail yesterday, unfortunately they do not have a manual for my model but did send me one for Ebl 104-3 the only difference they say is mine charges at 10A & does liquid & Gel batteries. Oh its also in German and alas no wiring diagram.

Fuse now changed & its humming away nicely.

thanks for the pointers

ian


----------



## JockandRita

icer said:


> jock
> 
> pulled the unit today, opened it up and Yessss the fuse had blown, setting is correct for the gel batteries.
> Incidently Schaudt did reply to my e mail yesterday, unfortunately they do not have a manual for my model but did send me one for Ebl 104-3 the only difference they say is mine charges at 10A & does liquid & Gel batteries. Oh its also in German and alas no wiring diagram.
> 
> Fuse now changed & its humming away nicely.
> 
> thanks for the pointers
> 
> ian


Hi Ian,

Glad to be of help. 

Apparently they are special "surge" type fuses, which I obtained from my local TV repair shop, as I had nothing like it in the tool box. :wink:

I can't check my "Electroblok" manual, as it is in the MH, which is not in my care at the moment, (long story), but if you PM me in a fortnight or so, as a reminder, I will have a look at the instructions and get back to you. I might even be able to arrange a copy if appropiate.

Jock.


----------

